# Node 2 urgently help



## agustinarg (Nov 18, 2010)

I has just got the node 2. I pair and the HR is Ok. But the cadence and speed not. The Bike is a madone 6.9. I didn't buy the duotrap it is in allready. But in some
Pics i saw in the inside part, where is the speed sensor is like a small black part that mine dosent got it.
Should I buy a duotrap sensor? Im sure that the bike got it. 
And also another thing I didn't got the bontragrer iman for cadence in the package. Which can I put? Garmin one?


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

agustinarg said:


> I has just got the node 2. I pair and the HR is Ok. But the cadence and speed not. The Bike is a madone 6.9. I didn't buy the duotrap it is in allready. But in some
> Pics i saw in the inside part, where is the speed sensor is like a small black part that mine dosent got it.
> Should I buy a duotrap sensor? Im sure that the bike got it.
> And also another thing I didn't got the bontragrer iman for cadence in the package. Which can I put? Garmin one?


You need this part:

http://bontrager.com/model/08298

The DuoTrap has a plug that fits into the frame slot that looks similar to the sensor, but the normal bike/frame doesn't come stock with the computer sensor...it has to be purchased separately.


----------



## plecko (Aug 4, 2009)

Yes, you to buy it separately, that is just a plug you have in there now. pull out rubber grommet, take off holding screw & reverse process with sensor. You will know it is working by a blinking red light for speed sensor & green for cadence.


----------

